# New here and wondering if all this is anxiety?/kind of venting



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello everyone! Sorry if this is long AND confusing.........I am new here and I just came here because I believe I have BAD anxiety and stress. Ever since the last day of middle school, I have been having weird things go on with me. First, it was a pain in my right side that lasted for weeks and weeks. I kept on thinking that it was appendicitis and would completely freak out. After that went away, I got bad headaches that lasted for a couple of days, went to the doctor, found out those were sinus headaches and they went away. But, after that my pain in my side came back, and I dwelled on it forever. THEN, nauseation came in the picture, and it would last forever. It seemed like it would last from sunup to sundown, after awhile though, my nauseation dispersed and my headaches came back. (see how confusing and messed up this is?) NOW, everything is back. One week I will have headaches, the next, pain in my side, then nauseation. I am having bouts of nauseation now, and it won't go away. I also have abdominal pains and cramps that come and go. I went to the doctor yesterday, and she said that I possibly had bowel problems but the way I have been worrying myself to death has messed me up. I cannot figure out if this is all anxiety because I was grieving on the last day of school, or something is seriously wrong with me. I have noticed that every morning that I wake up, I am always nauseated and I feel bloated and full and worry about what will happen at school that day. I have just started high school, and everytime I go to school, I get real anxious and nervous, and can't sit still in class or focus. I just constantly worry about being ill. Do any of you know what this is or is like? I hope I am not the only one here. I know you all are very helpful, and I hope you guys can help me......Sorry that this was way too long! I guess I needed a vent. Molly


----------



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes I know exactly what you are feeling. I just graduated from college, had knee surgery, had my grandmother die and am dealing with getting into grad school. I get stomach aches all the time, all day long. I talked with my doctor several times thinking there was something seriously wrong with me. I have trouble sleeping at night because I'm afraid I'm going to asphixiate in my sleep. All of my problems are due to stress. GERD, IBS and nausea, all stress. I've noticed that the nausea isn't really nausea, it just sits there, uncomfortable. A knot in my stomach. I found the best thing to do, is try not to think about it, try to do things you enjoy, don't think about your stomach. Sometimes it helps to relax. It doesn't always work, but sometimes it does. I know that once things calm down it will get better. Once you get used to being in highschool, it will get better. Enjoy highschool, you'll miss it more than middleschool, i promise.


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

i can completely relate. i ask myself almost everyday if this is all in my head. but i know that it's more than that. i have come to the conclusion that ibs is my body's physical response to my stress and anxiety. my adbominal pains, bowel movements, gas pains etc. all get worse when i am upset or anxious. it's the weirdest thing, but i swear my ibs is more manageable on the weekends! i can feel my insides start knotting up and my guts start rumbling as soon as i wake up for work on monday mornings! it's so frustrating because i feel like i should be able to control ibs, but even when i'm getting my fiber, exercising, and making a conscious effort to stay relaxed, it can still act up.so, you are not alone... and thanks for the post, because now i feel better after my little vent


----------



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

Much-ado - You're so right. I've noticed my symptoms are always easier to control when my time is my own and I don't feel the weight of anybody else's expectations on me - like on the weekends, for example. For me, it's not all mental, but it's not all physical, either. I've concluded that my IBS is a very elaborate, complex conspiracy between my brain and my body.TP


----------



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Molly: I went through something similar when I was in junior high--almost thirty years ago! I would become so anxious while sitting in class that I would have to leave...the anxiety wasn't really specific to one thing, I just couldn't stay there! I would call my mom to come and pick me up, until finally she told me I had to try to stay in school. I can remember how desperate I felt on the other end of the phone, and now, as a mother, I know that telling me that had to have been soooo hard for her. Anyway, that actually helped, I had to "face my fear" so to speak, and when I became busy with school and felt in control, I felt better. It really is a control issue, for me, anyway. Today, my IBS and anxiety are greatly diminished if I am focused on something. I know--easier said that done!Hope things are going better for you.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi there (doh! I just wiped my whole long winded post!)I have suffered from IBS my whole life. I can remember high school clearly. Waking up every morning and knowing I had to go and to stay there, not to mention sitting in class worrying about whether or not I'd need the loo which of course made me need the loo. I had one of the poorest attendances consistantly in high school, all due to my IBS. I didn't know what it was at the time, just knew something was wrong with me.It got a little better post high school but came back after I had my eldest daughter. Then when I had my other 2 it just got worse and worse until I was so sick every day I could hardly move.My time is never my own. Even on weekends I have things organised to do. In desperation I finally got my GP to prescribe some anti anxiety/anti depressant which has been great for the last month. No D at all. Probably not a great idea given your age though.Have you tried taking something like slippery elm to help with the D (which of course helps the mind slow down on thinking and worrying about it), buscopan for the cramps and some rescue remedy ( a herbal spray you can get from your chemist that you simply spray on the tongue when you feel anxious and it helps to calm you down)?Good luck. I totally understand how you are feeling. I am still right there with you, just not in high school.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Molly! I can so relate to the anxiety and body symptoms aspect. When I was in my early twenties I had a stressful event where I was told I might have a life threatening illness (actually I didn't, but it was suspected at the time). This resulted in several weeks of gas, bloating, nausea and constipation. I has a day or two of rectal bleeding too, which made me even more nervous. I saw my NP and she checked me out- said it was my nerves and probably irritable bowel. Luckily, it resolved. However, I have struggled with anxiety my whole life.I function pretty well, but am a type A sort of perfectionistic person who expects way too much of myself. I am also a nervous nellie and worry wart. I get really loud stomach rumbles when I'm nervous, and bloat up and get gas. But this doesn't happen too often, so it's manageable.Last month I has another VERY stressful event in my life, and started up with GI symptoms...constipation, gas, alternating with urgency and loose Bms. Also started to bleed again. This added to my already stressed life. I went to the doc, and got checked out. Everything seemed okay. I was told if the bleeding didn't stop to call her and she would have me scoped to check things out.This made me very nervous...and I have had terrible symptoms the past month.The life -stresor has resolved, but I was stressed about my GI symptoms...worried about being in public and having an episode and all that.Worried I might have some terrible condition or whatever.However, this past week things have been looking up for me. My symptoms seem to be resolving again- almost.I wanted to share the things that have helped with my anxiety & GI problems, in hopes some of it may be useful for you.  I started acidophilus supplements and eating yogurt with active cultures, and I started listening to a anti-anxiety meditation tape.The acidophilus is a good bacteria that can be taken as a supplement.It has worked like a miracle to relieve the gas! You might want to try yogurt with active acidophilus cultures and see if it helps with the gas. I am so relieved and happy aboout this development.I got the suggestion to take probiotics (acidophilus) from this website. Maybe it will help, maybe not. But has did help for me so far.The anti-anxiety tape has helped too. I think it's important to establish some preventative maintenance for the anxiety. I exercise 4 times/week, which helps with digestion and with my nerves and mood. I eat well, and drink plenty of water. I try to be careful of processed foods and stimulants (caffeine).Coming here to talk and laugh about life is a great de-stressor for me too.I have found that I also need at least 7 hours of sleep or my anxiety gets worse. What do you do to take care of you? It's great that you came to this website. It sure helps to know you are not alone. I have to go back to my doc in a few days b/c I still have bleeding (probably hemorroids from my altered bowel problems the past month). Hopefully, things will work themselves out.But I know how hard it is to be anxious, then have symptoms, and then be stressed because of the symptoms brought on by stress.I think we have to be kind, gentle, and patient with ourselves. There are lots of great shares and stories here about what has worked for others. Hopefully, you will find some things that help for you. Take care! Hope you feel better soon.PS- And you thought your post was long! ;-)


----------

